# tool question



## Wiley (Jul 10, 2009)

im getting hired by a commercial plumbing company and i would like to get some ideas as to what tools ill be needing.. i have the basics like: channel locks, pipe wrench, a tape, gloves, level, screwdrivers, and a couple more. anything else i should get?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wiley said:


> im getting hired by a commercial plumbing company and i would like to get some ideas as to what tools ill be needing.. i have the basics like: channel locks, pipe wrench, a tape, gloves, level, screwdrivers, and a couple more. anything else i should get?


Unless your a subcontractor. They should have the tools. 
Some employees still bring their own personal tools.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Usually on commercial jobs, everything you need is in the gang box. What you might want to do, is buy some tools that make the job go easier for you, like specific nut drivers or box wrenches, out of the copper scrap money.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Skyhook


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

channel-locks
tape measure
folding rule
pencil
torpedo level


anything else is a bonus for the employer.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Folding rule, for what?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Folding rule, for what?


 For measuring stuff's. good tool to make inside to inside measurments with the little sliding brass extensions. I love my folding rule and I wear it proud.....wanna make somthing of it young green sprout?:blink::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Folding rule, for what?


Some guys use em for eyeing up 45's. I just do the math. Union says they are required equipment for a journeyman to have.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Folding rule, for what?


For measuring, I despise tape measures, and rarely use one.

Apprentices used to hate doing gas pipe with me, because I would give them a list of pieces to cut and thread written out as 6 feet 27 inches, etc.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Now if I can just find that 25' folding rule, then when it breaks I can use it for blocking in the walls where needed. Now that's an idea, use it for blocking, heck you won't even have to mark the measurement to cut it to the length, pre marked. :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Folding rule, for what?


 
back scratcher


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Cut my teeth on ONLY a Stick Rule ,, Folding Ruler !!! I TOO wear mine proud !!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A deceased apprentice classmate of mine carried 3. He wore bibs, one in the leg pocket, and one in each breast pocket. He loved them for undergrounds. He would stand one up, with a level for plumb, and the measure off the string. The third was used as 3rd hand.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

The last time I used one of those was when I was an electrician in the Military. Never in 25 years I have been plumbing.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*tools*

The first tool should be the one between your ears, show up fresh and ready to go. The second tool would be a pocket knife to sharpen your pencil with.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have always been expected to have my own tools and that includes when I was an apprentice working commercial new construction. Common hand tools and copper tools as a minimum.





Paul


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Wiley said:


> im getting hired by a commercial plumbing company and i would like to get some ideas as to what tools ill be needing.. i have the basics like: channel locks, pipe wrench, a tape, gloves, level, screwdrivers, and a couple more. anything else i should get?


 
1. 5 gal bucket
2. Pillow
3. Prozac


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

knee pads


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If you take a stick rule and bend it at the 2nd hinge and then bend it at the first hinge, then put the corner of the end on 22-15/16 it makes an exact 45 degree bend. This can be useful at times. Can't learn that at home cheapo:no:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wiley said:


> im getting hired by a commercial plumbing company and i would like to get some ideas as to what tools ill be needing.. i have the basics like: channel locks, pipe wrench, a tape, gloves, level, screwdrivers, and a couple more. anything else i should get?


 
A baseball bat would come in handy to knock heck out of the gc that won't pay. :laughing:


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Left handed pipe wrench.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


>


 Have another beer RSP. lol


----------



## Tunnel Rat (Sep 8, 2009)

Pair of gloves and some rubber boots. You'll need 'em when your riding that shovel. :thumbsup:

Just my opinion, but if you're working new construction... get some 'less expensive' tools, unless you can keep up with them. If you get to ride in a service truck, then go ahead and get some better stuff. 

You'll understand soon enough.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> channel-locks
> tape measure
> folding rule
> pencil
> ...


 That is the list of what a union plumber is supposed to bring with him and I think a pair of channel locks too, other than that the rest is supplied by the employer.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

basin wrench is always good to have.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

funny folding ruler story/ hijack:

My wife and I went to buy a new tv. We needed it to fit in a certain size hole, so I measured and took my folding rule shopping.

We're in the store and I'm measuring when the young kid comes up and says,

"Hi, my name is **** what's that thing?"

"A stick of inches"

"A what????"

"A ruler to measure the dimensions of the tv's"

"Never seen one."

"that's what I figured."

"You can put it away, the dimensions are listed on the tag beside each tv."

"I knew that. Just double checking." :blush:


----------

